# NeroLinux doesn't see /proc or DVD drive



## graemeg (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a paid copy of NeroLinux v4. I thought I would manually try and see if I could get it to run under FreeBSD with the Linux Compatibility Layout. To my surprise I found linux-nero in the ports collection and installed it from there. Installation went fine, and the application starts up.

But then Nero Linux complains that /proc and /sys are not mounted. It also complains that in couldn't find any CD-ROM or DVD drive. 

Any ideas or suggestions? I'm using FreeBSD 9.1 (64-bit) and have Linux f10 compatibility layer installed. Other Linux desktop apps run nicely.


----------



## break19 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well.. did you mount them?

linsysfs(5) and linprocfs(5)

Neither of these are mounted by default.


----------



## graemeg (Apr 12, 2013)

After I posted my message, I did some more searching on the internet. I mounted linprocfs, but didn't know about linsysfs. Mounting both now solves the two startup errors about /proc and /sys.

Now I still get the error that NeroLinux was not able to access any physical device. So it leaves me with the "image writer" only. The error message suggested I look in the NeroLinux Manual. I did so, and it mentions that Serial ATA devices are handled by the libata library, and the device should appear in /proc/scsi/scsi, but my scsi file is empty (0 bytes).

That got me thinking, and I did a slightly different internet search. I came across this. SATA linux emulation under FreeBSD.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2009-April/005837.html

It doesn't give a definitive answer though, but I'll keep searching.


----------



## graemeg (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is the full message thread - based on the link I posted in my previous message.

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/linuxnero-does-not-see-SATA-recorder-td4113334.html


----------

